# Blackwater rat problem



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hit some lights about midnight tonight after work. The tide was low and the wind was up but I'd already driven to the ramp so what the heck. Hit a few lights and got nothing but rat reds and I swear they were all within a 1/4" of each other. Probably got 7 or 8 before deciding it was going to be the theme of the night.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you were catching brother!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's true, but I likes ta eat!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll take that over a SKUNK any day. :yes:


----------



## Le Skunked (Jun 24, 2015)

LOL!

As a guy who is chomping at the bit to catch his first saltwater fish on a fly, I can't wait to "only" catch 7-8 of those!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Le Skunked said:


> LOL!
> 
> As a guy who is chomping at the bit to catch his first saltwater fish on a fly, I can't wait to "only" catch 7-8 of those!


Where ya at? If you're around Milton we'll go one night.


----------



## Le Skunked (Jun 24, 2015)

sure said:


> Where ya at? If you're around Milton we'll go one night.


Well I'm up in North Georgia until I can talk the missus into relocating to the gulf coast. We'll be down in October for sure or before if we can find the time.

I'll definitely shoot you a PM when we do in case that offer still stands!

:thumbup:


----------

